# New Motherboard for Intel Core 2 Quad 2.45 Ghz [Q6600]



## rawgeek (May 28, 2011)

Hi 

A friend of mine has following hardware specifications:

Intel Core 2 Quad 2.45 Ghz [Q6600]
DG33FB [Intel Original]
Hyenix DDR2 8 GB RAM [2 x 4]


He is looking for a motherboard that supports at least 16 GB of ram with his current processor.Please suggest the best compatible motherbaord for his processor.

He is not into gaming and his main purpose is to set up a virtual enviornment using VM Ware ESX server

Thanks


----------



## Cilus (May 28, 2011)

Right now DDR2 is a dying breed and 8 GB of ram is enough for all the application you know. So get a motherboard which supports both DDR3 and DDR2 ram. Getting a motherboard with 16 GB DDR2 ram support is not a good idea as DDR2 is going to face the same fate of DDR ram when DDR2 ram became mainstream.
My suggestion is *Asus P5G41CM-LY @ 2.5K*. It has 2 DDR2 and 2 DDR3 slots. Use your 2 DDR2 rams now with it and when the time comes, sell your old ram and get DDR3 rams.


----------



## rawgeek (May 30, 2011)

@Cilus

Thanks for the reply.We need 16 GB as the virtual environment we are trying to create need at least 14 GB....leaving 2 GB for the base OS.I checked Asus P5G41CM-LY ,but, it only supports 8 GB.We want to get 16 GB of ram with minimum investment.We would prefer a board which supports our present processor with 16 DDR2 RAM and if it supports DDR3 as well thats great ,or a board which supports our present processor with 16 GB DDR3 RAM so that we can sell off our present 8 GB DDR2 RAM and get 16 GB DDR3 RAM.I agree  that very soon DDR2 will have the same fate as DDR ,but, our objective over here is quantity with minimum investment.

Waiting to hear from you soon


----------



## Cilus (May 30, 2011)

rawgeek, till now I did not find any LGA 775 based mobo with 4 DDR3 ram slots and 16 GB support. However, I've found *MSI P43T-C51 @ 4.5K* which has 4 DDR2 ram slots and support for 16 GB. For details check *here*.


----------



## rawgeek (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks Ciclus.....that will help us a lot....you rock  buddy


----------



## Cilus (Jun 1, 2011)

No problem Sir...after all we are here to help.


----------

